# Choix de présentation de chaque dossier



## InitialSG (19 Février 2010)

Bonsoir à tous,

C'est un bien petit tracas mais  ça fait un moment que je retourne la situation dans mon coin et ça me gonfle. Et bon, on a ses petites manies...

Avant, j'étais sous Panther, et, dans mes souvenirs, je suis persuadé que je pouvais définir un mode de présentation pour le contenu de chaque dossier parmi les 3 options proposées (icônes, liste ou colonnes  ; il n'y avait pas encore coverflow) et cette option lui restait assignée définitivement. 

J'ouvrais donc mon finder en modes icônes avec un fond de couleur défini. Puis, si j'ouvrais le dossier séquences, par ex, j'avais configuré la présentation par liste, pour plus de lisibilité dans un grand nombre d'objets.

Et ainsi de suite pour tous mes dossiers. Dans présentation/ afficher les options, je définissais chaque couleur de fond, chaque mode de présentation et rien ne bougeait quand je naviguais de dossier en dossier.

Or, sous Léopard le mode présentation choisi pour un dossier se répercute sur tous les autres. Si j'ouvre bien le Finder en icônes, le dossier séquence que j'ouvre par la suite est aussi dans ce mode ; je le passe en liste, je retourne en arrière et voilà mon finder en mode liste. J'ai beau cocher la case "toujours ouvrir en mode..." dans le menu cité plus haut, rien n'y fait. Est-ce désespéré ou quelqu'un a-t-il une astuce à me révéler ? On est quand même sous Mac m... ! Je comprends pas que Steve djobs ait pas pensé à ce truc là ! Ou alors je suis vraiment pas doué et un truc m'échappe... 

Help ! ça fait un bail que ça me prend le chou  

MERCI !!


----------



## Sindanárië (19 Février 2010)

*Ce qui prend le chou, ce sont ceux qui comme toi laissent trainer les mêmes sujets plusieurs fois un peu partout... comme des bouses.*

Pour vos dossiers et les petites choses sans importance qui  vous traumatisent tant : Il faut retourner sous panther si cela vous convenait ainsi. C'est plus possible sous léopard.


----------



## InitialSG (20 Février 2010)

Alors là, je dis : classe comme réponse. Vraiment, distinguée.

Merci de vous être donné la peine de cette  réponse radicale, Monseigneur. J'ai en effet appris grâce à votre bonté cette nuance entre Panther et Léopard.

Pardon d'avoir pollué votre champ de vision par ma grossière erreur de double post ; mais vous avez apparemment du temps à perdre puisque vous y avez répondu 2 fois. 
Pour ma compréhension, je ne crois pas que le passage au tutoiement méprisant était indispensable. 

Depuis quelques années j'apprécie le ton de ces forums ; les gens qui prennent le temps de répondre le font en général de manière constructive, à condition que la question soit posée correctement. Et si c'est pour reprocher la nature même de la question, les membres ou les modos savent aussi recadrer en mettant les formes ou le font avec un peu d'humour. 

Il arrive aussi parfois que l'on tombe sur des cons...


----------



## Fìx (20 Février 2010)

Tu utilises pourtant la bonne méthode... 

Tu ouvres ton dossier, tu choisis ton mode de présentation, tu fais "cmd+j" et tu cliques sur "Toujours présenter par icône, liste, colonnes ou coverflow "

Tu peux aussi en bas choisir d'utiliser cette présentation par défaut, mais celle ci s'appliquera à tous les dossiers.


Par contre, si tu es dans un dossier dans lequel tu es en présentation par icône par défaut, et que tu reviens dans un dossier dans lequel tu n'as jamais demandé une présentation type, il s'ouvrira dans le dernier mode de présentation choisi... Le Finder fonctionne ainsi.

La solution théorique, c'est d'attribuer à tes dossiers un mode de présentation propre à chacun... ainsi, même en passant d'un dossier à l'autre, la présentation choisie pour chacun devrait suivre....


Chez moi, ça fonctionne très bien....


----------



## InitialSG (20 Février 2010)

très étrange. Car c'est vraiment exactement ce que je fais... 
Comme je le disais en intro, c'est vraiment peu de chose, mais c'est agaçant ; d'autant plus si tu me dis que ça fonctionne bien comme ça chez toi.

Merci en tout cas pour ton aide Fix !


----------

